# Doar-doar



## baffi2

Salve. 
Avrei una domanda legata a _doar-doar _:ho letto che è definito come avverbio. Ma che cosa significa esattamente, che uso ha (formale, informale), qualcuno mi può fare un esempio in romeno con traduzione in italiano?
Mulțumesc!
Mauro


----------



## irinet

Bună/Salve,
Though I do not know Italian, I will try answering your question in your language.
E una specie di enfasi sulla speranza che forse qualcosa accadrà alla fine. Per esempio, 1.'io scrivero in rumeno et in italiano *con speranza* (="*doar-doar*" - enfatizzare/aumentare, informale) tu lo capirai'.
2.'Ho parlato cosi tanto, solo/più giusto (=*con speranza* _per capire_) per capire alla fine.' = 'I-a vorbit atât de mult, *doar-doar* o _pricepe_ ceva până la urmă.'
I hope I did not upset you with my 'googling' Italian.


----------



## baffi2

irinet said:


> Bună/Salve,
> Though I do not know Italian, I will try answering your question in your language.
> E una specie di enfasi sulla speranza che forse qualcosa accadrà alla fine. Per esempio, 1.'io scrivero in rumeno et in italiano *con speranza* (="*doar-doar*" - enfatizzare/aumentare, informale) tu lo capirai'.
> 2.'Ho parlato cosi tanto, solo/più giusto (=*con speranza* _per capire_) per capire alla fine.' = 'I-a vorbit atât de mult, *doar-doar* o _pricepe_ ceva până la urmă.'
> I hope I did not upset you with my 'googling' Italian.



Scuze că am scris în italiană dar îmi închipuiam că poate cineva va răspunde în limba mea. Totuși m-am lămurit și în sfîrșit acum am o idee mult mai clară despre adverbul cu pricina. În dicționare fizice sau pe net nu am găsit decît _doar_ cu sensurile lui obișnuite, nici urmă de _doar-doar_... Așa că explicația ta a venit chiar la țanc.
Cred că în italiană s-ar putea traduce și prin *magari*: "Voi scrie în italiană și în română, _doar-doar_ o vei înțelege" = "Scriverò in rumeno e in italiano, _con la speranza che.../magari_ così... capirai (meglio)"; 
"I-a vorbit atît de mult,_ doar-doar _o pricepe pînă la urmă" = "Gli ha parlato così tanto che _magari_ alla fine lo capirà, sau "Gli ha parlato tanto, così _magari_ alla fine lo capirà/gli entrerà in testa". 
Dacă cineva are alte variante de traducere, sînt binevenite...
Mii de mulțumiri și italiana ta "googlată" nu m-a supărat...
Cu bine, Mauro


----------



## fathe

Un alt sinonim: măcar (parcă seamănă cu *magari*)


----------



## baffi2

fathe said:


> Un alt sinonim: măcar (parcă seamănă cu *magari*)



Da, fără îndoială, măcar = magari e un echivalent perfect: "măcar de-ar fi așa!" = "magari fosse così!" Dar întrebuințarea lui diferă în cele două limbi în anumite contexte. De ex., în italiană se poate spune: "magari ci prendiamo un caffè insieme" ("ar fi frumos/fain să luăm o cafeluță împreună), cred că propoziția nu prea ar merge în română tradusă ca: "măcar luăm o cafeluță împreună". Ce zici/ziceți?
M.


----------



## irinet

Şi în limba română, "măcar" are mai multe valențe: scopul (ex.2), finalitatea (ex.1), condiționarea (ex.3).
1."Măcar luăm o cafeluță ..." se referă la o opțiune finală din mai multe altele care nu se vor realiza: "We'll have our coffee together at least" = "Cel puțin bem o cafea împreună."
2. 'Spune-mi, măcar să ştiu adevărul!' = 'Tell me so I would know the truth!' (=e imperios să ştiu!)
3. '_Măcar_ _de_-aş şti adevărul!' = '_If_ _only_ I sh/would know the truth!' = regretul de a nu cunoaşte adevărul (sunt condiționat de necunoaşterea adevărului) sau condiționalul românesc vs. modalitatea englezească dintr-o condițională.


----------



## baffi2

irinet said:


> Şi în limba română, "măcar" are mai multe valențe: scopul (ex.2), finalitatea (ex.1), condiționarea (ex.3).
> 1."Măcar luăm o cafeluță ..." se referă la o opțiune finală din mai multe altele care nu se vor realiza: "We'll have our coffee together at least" = "Cel puțin bem o cafea împreună."
> 2. 'Spune-mi, măcar să ştiu adevărul!' = 'Tell me so I would know the truth!' (=e imperios să ştiu!)
> 3. '_Măcar_ _de_-aş şti adevărul!' = '_If_ _only_ I sh/would know the truth!' = regretul de a nu cunoaşte adevărul (sunt condiționat de necunoaşterea adevărului) sau condiționalul românesc vs. modalitatea englezească dintr-o condițională.



Salut! Măcar din propozițiile 1. și 2. în cazul de față s-ar putea traduce în italiană prin almeno ("cel puțin"): 
1. "almeno ci prendiamo un caffè insieme";
2. Dimmelo, almeno (sau: così) saprò la verità. 
Propoziția 3. e echivalentă cu cea în română:
3.Magari sapessi la verità!  
Mulțumesc! M.


----------



## irinet

Cu plăcere. Foarte interesant subiectul deschis de tine!
Deci pentru adverbul 'măcar' = _magari_, _almeno_, _dimmelo_, _cosi_. Ce parte de vorbire ar fi toate acestea (aceeaşi, diferite)?


----------

